# 10 YouTube channels to follow as a composer



## Akarin (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey all! There's a huge number of YouTube channels aimed at composers out there. Let's have a look at 10 of my favorite ones and why I really like them. 

Which ones would you add to the list? I'm always looking for more knowledge!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 13, 2021)

Daniel James @Daniel James
Alex Pfeffer
Christopher Siu @ChrisSiuMusic
JunkieXL (definitely if you're on Cubase)

Edit: I had tagged the wrong DJ


----------



## Akarin (Oct 13, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Daniel James @DJames
> Alex Pfeffer
> Chistopher Siu @ChrisSiuMusic


Yep! I'm definitely following these 3 as well! But I think that _everyone_ knows them already!


----------



## LudovicVDP (Oct 13, 2021)

Akarin said:


> Yep! I'm definitely following these 3 as well! But I think that _everyone_ knows them already!


Indeed, like the Spitfire Audio crew etc... It's a small world after all.

Added one more. Definitely since you're a Cubase user.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 13, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Indeed, like the Spitfire Audio crew etc... It's a small world after all.
> 
> Added one more. Definitely since you're a Cubase user.



JXL! Yes! This one I should have mentioned for sure. His Studio Time on the Mad Max film was insanely great.


----------



## Gerbil (Oct 13, 2021)

David Bruce. He's also an old friend so I'm biased.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 13, 2021)

Gerbil said:


> David Bruce. He's also an old friend so I'm biased.



Nice! I don't know this one. Looking for it!


----------



## musicmaker9000 (Oct 13, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/c/AlexMoukala


----------



## Captain Oveur (Oct 13, 2021)

Anthony Chisnall
David McCaulley
Dan Worrall


----------



## MichaelHo (Oct 13, 2021)

*Ashton Gleckman Behind the Scores
@ashtongleckman *
excellent mockups and analysis, often provides MIDI/cubase as well

so much input and so much fun, even for newbies

*Dirk Ehlert
@Dirk Ehlert *
for excellent and entertaining hands-on to new libraries, including give-aways.


----------



## musicalweather (Oct 13, 2021)

Can't watch your video at the moment, but here are some I've found useful (sorry if they were already suggested in your video). Guy Michelmore. Adam Neely. Joël Dollié. Anne-Kathrin Dern. Great thread, by the way.


----------



## CatOrchestra (Oct 14, 2021)

great for the basics of music theory

 



 

good as well for that


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 14, 2021)

While not strictly aimed at composition but rather music production in general, the top channel in my book as a REAPER user is REAPER Mania by Kenny Gioia. This is (IMO) a rare example of sharing invaluable skills by a true expert in a simple, no-nonsense way.

Speaking of composition, I do follow several channels on the subject, especially Guy Michelmore who often makes me smile in the process. I have also found many good bits of advice on Spitfire's channel, being a user of a number of their products. However, one of the most inspiring and enlightening channels I've come across yet is Project SAM's official channel. Those short videos on composing in different styles are pure gold. I wish there would be more educational videos with this kind of approach out there.


----------



## cedricm (Oct 14, 2021)

Cinesamples also has great tutorials on its YouTube channel, some old but still relevant.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 14, 2021)

Great recommendations all! I have some additions:

I'll start by adding Marc Jovani's Cinematic Composing channel to the list. Here's a recent example:





@Guy Rowland doesn't post videos often, but his product videos are very good. Here's an example:





Most of Alex Ball's videos are about keyboards, but many will find this sample library method video from 2018 to be a must watch:




Best,

Geoff


----------



## Akarin (Oct 14, 2021)

Captain Oveur said:


> Anthony Chisnall
> David McCaulley
> Dan Worrall



I don't know any of them 😮 Thanks for sharing, will check ASAP!



MichaelHo said:


> *Dirk Ehlert
> @Dirk Ehlert *
> for excellent and entertaining hands-on to new libraries, including give-aways.



And you know what's even better than his already good videos? His course. I fully recommend it.



CatOrchestra said:


> great for the basics of music theory
> 
> 
> 
> ...




These look great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## iMovieShout (Oct 14, 2021)

Yep - there are hundred's of great and useful channels to follow. 
You could literally spend your entire life watching tutorials, blogs and alike, and not create a thing


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 14, 2021)

+ 1 for Anne-Kathrine Dern and Joël Dollié
+ 10 for Alex Ball whose vids save a bad day, and Christian Henson for the good vibes too and plenty of good advices
+100 for Pete Calandra, Alan Belkin, Alex Heppelmann


----------



## Akarin (Oct 14, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> + 1 for Anne-Kathrine Dern and Joël Dollié
> + 10 for Alex Ball whose vids save a bad day, and Christian Henson for the good vibes too and plenty of good advices
> +100 for Pete Calandra, Alan Belkin, Alex Heppelmann



I don't know all of them. Will check, thanks!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 25, 2021)

musicalweather said:


> Guy Michelmore.


Everybody needs some Guy Michelmore in their week 

"Sunglasses of doubt go on"... this guy has me cracking up every time

And he provides so much content and makes learning enjoyable


----------



## Akarin (Oct 25, 2021)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Everybody needs some Guy Michelmore in their week
> 
> "Sunglasses of doubt go on"... this guy has me cracking up every time
> 
> And he provides so much content and makes learning enjoyable



Everyone should be a little bit more like Guy. The world would be so much funnier.


----------



## Pier-V (Oct 25, 2021)

June Lee makes amazingly detailed transcriptions of Jacob Collier's compositions:



JJay Berthume has done a very good job at describing how the structure of a good melody works (he is also famous for his video about Harmonic Relativity)



And OF COURSE 8-bit Music Theory, who doesn't need presentations:


----------



## Sean J (Oct 25, 2021)

Melody
Chord progressions
Vocal & choral writing
Scoring to picture
Metaphorical writing
Syncopation

Who needs an entire channel when one video teaches us so much?




Edit: it also has 140 Million views, so it falls under "successful writing" as well.


----------



## Pier-V (Oct 25, 2021)

I... admit my ignorance and bow to such magnificence.

Edit: A tragic update from the day after

I think this is bad... whenever I feel frustrated, I think about the Coconut Song and feel a warmth inside. When I don't know what to do my brain automatically sings the Coconut Song and I smile. I had to come back here and post this nonsense BECAUSE I WAS THINKING ABOUT THE COCONUT SONG.
I've seriously started to think about dancing to the music despite hating dance with every fiber of my being... @Sean J what have you done!? Do you realize this is... is...
...
..._This is wonderful. Thanks._


----------

